# Vindicator's Siege Shield... not what you're expecting



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You see I'm not far from being done with my Chaos Vindicator and while hes really going to look badass (on my level at least ) I want him to stand out. So I thought that I'm going to write something on its siege shield, something funny and not necessarily related to 40K. It has to be short because there isn't much space and good enough to make such an act look like a good idea.

For starters, I thought of "Say 'CHEEEEEESE!'", "Well HELLO THERE", and "CLEANING LADY". Any more/better ideas? 

I was also wondering on what colour to use. Its going to be a Word Bearer Vindicator, the shield is red with silver trims. Any recommendations?


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I'd go for stuff like:
_ Hurt Rental
_ Murder inc.
_ Vae Victis (latin for "disaster for the vinquished)


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

How about a funny bumber-sticker slogan, like "how's my driving, *insert phone number*?"

or "I brake for *insert chaos god here*"

or maybe something along the lines of "if you can read this *insert something here*" or "Honk if you're *something*"

that could be amusing.

...maybe it could be "my other vindicator is a baneblade"


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

I think he wanted something short.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Carnivore said:


> _ Vae Victis (latin for "disaster for the vinquished)


Thought that was woe for the vanquished.


I would put something like: the BIG burp.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

not that related, but a guy here has a bloodletter standing on top of his demolisher cannon, holding up a banner. not that related, but something that does stand out.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

how bout 'peekaboo!'


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Thought that was woe for the vanquished.






Dakingofchaos said:


> how bout 'peekaboo!'


Excellent! I second that!


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

If you were good at painting and a bit immature you could do a big rear end.:rofl:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You guys gave great advice, and I might end up with a combo of them. 

Can I have a Baneblade (converted to Chaos obviously) legally in Apoc, or is it just for friendly games? Because if I can then I'll write "My dad is a LR" on the Vindicator, "My dad is a Baneblade" on my LR (on the front ramp with tiny letters), and "Vae Victis" on the Baneblade. How does that sound?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

a very good idea, and in the apocalypse book it sez you can have any imperial formations as chaos, so yes go chaos baneblade! :mrgreen:


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Ultimately, everything'll go to chaooOsssSSSsssSSSss...

Join ussSSSSS...

Himooooo-Tep
Himooooo-Tep


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Boo! 
I like it...


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

friend of mine has "Kiss me!" on it written in blood with a nice little hart :grin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You know I just realised that I didn't post the stuff I typed previously for like 30 mins or so (lol), I was so busy reading up on Baneblade variants, but I think I'll go for the good ol' original. 

I ROFLed hard at the "peekaboo!" idea, I'll definately write that on another Vindicator (because the more the merrier ).


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Chuck some big eyes and a mouth on it and call it 'smashy' or 'killy'......

sorry, think the kids TV is getting to me


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

I third or fourth the peekaboo! That's hilarious. Too bad you can't write on there "If you can read this you're probably dead!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

or you could put in big capital letters, BOOMSTICK!


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have a rhino, write on it "my dad is a vindicator" :grin:


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

I would definitely go for a freehand gaping maw on the front. Not really humorous, but it would be great and fit with the army theme.


----------



## TheBog (Apr 27, 2009)

There should be enough surface area on the siege shield to paint up some graphic porn.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Then there's a nod to Warcraft 3... "Hey you! Catch!"


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

A simple, "KNOCK, KNOCK..." on the shield would be funny too.

Or "WIDE LOAD" 

Maybe even a little WWII nostalgia and put "Kilroy was here."


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd put,

"If you're close enough to read this, it's probably too late."

Just personally. Suits small styling as well.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

"if You Can Read This

You're Fucked"


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

"don't Run!!"
"catch!"


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

StormWulfen said:


> If you have a rhino, write on it "my dad is a vindicator" :grin:


Very good idea!!! What if I write this on all of my Rhinos? Would that be overdoing it?



TheBog said:


> There should be enough surface area on the siege shield to paint up some graphic porn.


If I were such a good painter and if there weren't any underage kids in the LGS I'd so fucking do it... :laugh:



Wraithian said:


> Then there's a nod to Warcraft 3... "Hey you! Catch!"


Aaah, good ol' Warcraft III... I'll keep this one in mind too for another Vindicator. 



Iron Angel said:


> "if You Can Read This
> 
> You're Fucked"


:rofl: Another great idea! I wish I had a Vindicator for every great suggestion you guys came up with. :grin:


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

and:you can run, but you'll only die tired


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

How about 'Your face here'; underneath you could maybe paint a smear of blood, or even stick a faceplanted, partially smushed Guardsman under the words.

GFP


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

"Honk if you're horny"


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i would paint a massive cartoon smoke cloud on the front and chuck in the middle in big capital letters BANG or BOOM or SMOOSH or BIG EXPLOSIONS or WHY ARE WE YELLING? 

you get the idea...

edit: on second thoughts what about a massive hand giving the middle finger?


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

how aboutlz dont blow me up again, its getting annoying....

i agree to the peekaboo idea, short, funny and easy to write


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Well for the Word Bearers I'd normally suggest something appropriate like "BURN", but since you won't something funny, let's see:

"Lorgar's Book, only £9.99"

Obviously change the pound sign for your local currency.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it should be something you could relate to or has a story to it. Like for example, a friend of mine had built a SM Vindicator and did a horrriiiibbbbblllllllee job at it. everything is all messed up, the extra armour (not literally the upgrade) on each side to make it different from the other SM tanks are on the wrong side. He had to use the "green stuff" to fill in some gaps. It was just bad.

So he ended up giving it to me after deciding on not keeping his SM (he already has 10,000+ Nids, 2000+ Imp Guards, and 2000+ Grey Knights). So im gonna make it all Nurgle-ie, keep it looking all crappy, but in a good way. On the front of the Siege Shield, I'm gonna write "Hunk-o-Junk" :mrgreen:


----------

